# email extractor needed



## noulmail2007 (Feb 11, 2008)

Hello,

I need an email extractor which can extract me the email address from the specified ebay user I need.To give you a clue here is what I need.On ebay you know every user is registered with an email address but lately you cant view their email address.If any can make a program which can extract the email from any users I need,let me know because I can pay immediately.The program can be web based or desktop based.
Thank you


----------



## ktr (Feb 11, 2008)

Their is no such thing. Just send a private message to them, that will be routed to their email.


----------



## AsRock (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi,  And Welcome

Only one i know of is for Outlook so be no good for you. Unless you are on about outlook ?..


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Feb 11, 2008)

Nice! 

"Can anyone program an eBay spammer for me? I'll pay..." :shadedshu


...yeah man, we're all over that project.


----------



## ktr (Feb 11, 2008)

Dr. Spankenstein said:


> Nice!
> 
> "Can anyone program an eBay spammer for me? I'll pay..." :shadedshu
> 
> ...



I think thats the reason why ebay doesn't make emails public.


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Feb 11, 2008)

If they want you to have their e-mail addresses they'll provide it to you.


----------

